# Peppered Bacon



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2013)

Small slab of cured pepper bacon hanging today in my Bradley.

Using AMZNPS and hickory pellets.













pepbacon.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013


















pepbacon1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 15, 2013)

That's gonna be some tasty bacon. Looks good already.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh Yeah!!!

Be Back Later!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 15, 2013)

B A C O N!!!!  I love BACON!!!!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Jun 15, 2013)

Mmmm....Bacon!  I'm in!

Red


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2013)

Done and on cooling rack now













pepbacon7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013






This is the bacon i did the other day. Giving it a second cold smoke.













x2smoke.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2013)

Your bacon has that "special something" that makes it look AWESOME.....    *For sure*  I need to adapt a Bradley Flux Capacitor to my MES....


----------



## bear55 (Jun 15, 2013)

It's BACON!!!!


----------



## disco (Jun 15, 2013)

I have always loved pepper bacon in restaurants. This looks way better. Another on my to do list. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## seenred (Jun 15, 2013)

That's lookin' great!

Red


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2013)

Slicing day. Gave the non peppered slab to my son.













pepbacon66.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 18, 2013


















pepbacon67.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 18, 2013


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2013)

nepas said:


> Slicing day. Gave the non peppered slab to my son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gave a slab to your son? Nice. Would you consider adopting a fat, old Canadian?

Disco


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2013)

Disco said:


> You gave a slab to your son? Nice. Would you consider adopting a fat, old Canadian?
> 
> Disco


Sure

EH


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not that far away!!!!  just sayin!

Kat


----------



## black (Jun 18, 2013)

-


----------



## gary morris (Jun 21, 2013)

I can always catch a flight?   Looks top notch bacon, very neat.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2013)

Great looking bacon and I'll bet the son loves it!!! Is this the one that was deployed to Afghanistan? 

Here ya go













Bacon Fairy.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jun 21, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great looking bacon and I'll bet the son loves it!!! Is this the one that was deployed to Afghanistan?
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...


Yeah one of the 2. Both are home now. He is getting out in Nov. Going NG reclass for counter intel and wants to be a CIA sniper.


----------



## palladini (Jun 29, 2013)

Nepas

If you do not mind, where did you get the curing recipe or could you give to us, so wee to could make this.

I have been looking online for a recipe for Pepper Bacon and cannot find one for the life of me.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great looking bacon and I'll bet the son loves it!!! Is this the one that was deployed to Afghanistan?
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...


I love it!! They should make those motivational posters evolving around bacon....LOL


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice looking slab!


----------

